# ISPconfig-Cron-Jobs manuell starten?



## firemann (11. Jan. 2010)

hallo,

nach einer Neuinstallation muss man z.B. für die Statistiken warten bis der entsprechende Cronjob diese erstellt hat. 

gibt es bei ISPconfig 3 eine Möglichkeit die Cronjobs "manuell" z.B. über die Weboberfläche zu starten?

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

Du kannst den Cronjob manuell auf der Shell aufrufen, das bringt Dir aber nicht viel, da immer nur der Traffic vom Vortag ausgewertet wird. Es beschleunigt also nichts, wenn Du ihn manuell aufrufst.


----------

